# Pregnant Platy?



## PlatyGirl (May 30, 2009)

Lately I have realized that my mickey mouse platy has been really big, bigger than the others, but she doesn't have any black eye dots by her anal fin. Is she pregnant or not? Help. :withstup::fish:


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i have a yellow sunset platy and shes kinda transparant so u can see her eggs


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

PlatyGirl,

what colour is the mickey mouse? also, those spots appear on the body and not the fins. they can be found where the anal fin starts. can you upload a pic? 

some signs you can look out for : - if her belly is almost twice the size of her body, she can get aggressive and chase away other fish. at times she can just act lazy and rest in one place and come up to feed.

are you by any chance noticing her scales sticking out?

Cheers!


----------

